# Ever weighed your gun and ammo?



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

So I was curious and wanted to know. So....1 FAL, 7 magazines, and 140 rounds of 7.62mm NATO=20 lbs. Add to that a ballistic vest, magazine pouches, and spare ammo it adds up.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

420 rounds of XM855 on stripper clips in rattle boxes in a 30 cal can plus a bare bones ar15 unloaded plus 5 empty pmags weigh out to 25 pounds.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine is inside a 900 lb safe. What difference does it make?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It all goes in the back of my 1 ton dually, weight isn't an issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carried M4,M60,M240,M4 with 203 SAW 249 (Not all at same time) with ammo .It adds up.
My CC SR9C loaded If I remember right is 17 oz.
With vest weapon ammo MRE's full ruck field gear I was toten 100 pounds. That is why you leaned to dump that ruck fast.
Also why whey we talk combat weapons we always take weight every pound helps.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I've found firearms that weigh more are more stable and you feel the recoil less. Some weight is good. My SKS is around 9lbs and I know that 1000 rounds is almost impossible to carry well for long distances.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Its about how much your combat load weighs.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

My plate carrier with lvl lll plates (Steel) front and back, 6 mags XM855, IFAK kit, Leather-man, Hydration bladder (Empty) and 2 1911 mags 8 rounds is about 37 lbs.

I know Ceramic is lighter but I have no intentions of marching 20 miles with it. Steel will take more hits and have a longer life than ceramic.

I also have a second, pretty much the same setup but 4 AK mags, 3 1911 mags 8 rounds and its about 35 lbs.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Never weighed my firearms but when we moved last year, I weighed all the ammo boxes and tagged them so I could load the POD well.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a good topic. I know on various forums I see people get stupid and say they'll carrry....x...y...z...and I know good and well that's 70-80 lbs and not happening. I do like the 1911 and AR platforms best because I have good 22 LR kits for them both, and even with those kits I'm only going to carry 200 rounds of 22 LR.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I keep a "quick response shoulder bag" designed to be quick to grab and light enough to allow me to move quickly but it's surprisingly heavy. It's designed to allow me to move close by on foot to defend for up to 24 hrs but with it being so heavy I was recently forced to reduce the water from 32 oz to 20 oz and cut back a bit on the short term food to reduce weight. Guess I need to get in better shape.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> So I was curious and wanted to know. So....1 FAL, 7 magazines, and 140 rounds of 7.62mm NATO=20 lbs. Add to that a ballistic vest, magazine pouches, and spare ammo it adds up.


Think you might be a little overly redundant here. Shed some weight fat boy.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, when I'm wearing it, I tell everyone to WEIGHT their turn.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I measured my weapon once lucked out didn t have to register as an SBR


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Remember what your parents told about spending what isn't in the bank?

I use the same philosophy when it comes to load outs. I have a 9mm pistol,
I carry it everyday, and I know I have 17 rounds x2. The weight is N/A cause it
is a constantly carried weight.

It is the only piece of equipment I can rely on being with me should things go wrong.

I have other gear, but I don't ever count on being able to get to it, I may not be able
to make it to my truck, I may not make it back to my apartment or when I do the gear
may be gone, the pistol however is well maintained and present.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Information some may find useful


Pistol Calibers

.380
Rounds per pound: 47.06
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.13

9mm Luger
Hornady 115gr JHP/XTP
Rounds per pound: 38.10
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.63

.38 Special
Rounds per pound: 34.78
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.88

.357Mag.
Remington UMC 125gr SJHP
Rounds per pound: 30.77
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.25

.357Mag.
Handload 158gr JHP
Rounds per pound: 28.07
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.56

40S&W
Rounds per pound: 28.07
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.56

.44magnum
200gr Hornady XTP HP
Rounds per pound: 22
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.57

.44magnum
240gr LSWC Bullet
Rounds per pound: 19.7
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.07

.45ACP
230gr Winchester Ball
Rounds per pound: 21.33
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.69

RifleCalibers

.22 LR
Remington Golden 36gr PHP
Rounds per pound: 133.33
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 0.75

.223/5.56X45
(milsurp) British Radway Green SS109 62gr
Rounds per pound: 37.21
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.69

30-30 Winchester (a.k.a. .30WCF)
Winchester Silvertip 170gr flat nose
Rounds per pound: 20.28
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.92

.243Whinchester
75gr Hornady V-max Handloads
Rounds per pound: 22.22
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.5

.308 Winchester
Remington UMC 150gr FMJ
Rounds per pound: 19.05
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.25

.308 Winchester
168gr BTHP Match Bullet
Rounds per pound: 18.67
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.35

7mm Remington Magnum
Winchester 175gr Power Point
Rounds per pound:14.68
Weight per 100 rounds(lbs):6.81

7.62X39
Wolf Steel Case 122gr FMJ
Rounds per pound:27.59
Weight per 100 rounds(lbs):3.63

Shotgun Calibers

12GA 2 3/4" Slug
Federal HI-Shok Slug
Rounds per pound: 10.53
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 9.50

12GA 2 3/4" #4 Shot
Remington Express 4BK
Rounds per pound: 9.30
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 10.75

12GA 2 3/4" #7 1/2 Shot
Federal #7 1/2 Shot
Rounds per pound: 10.53
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 9.75

12GA 2 3/4"00 Buckshot
Federal Express 9 Pellet
Rounds per pound: 9.76
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 10.25

12GA 3" Slug
Federal 3" Rifled Slug
Rounds per pound: 8.89
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 11.25


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

All I know is the older I get the heavier this stuff gets.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Any full sized battle rifle and associated magazines and ammo will be very heavy. I have toted a FAL around and an AR 10. Those are great, awesome weapons for defending your home from........tanks. Carrying something around is entirely different. I really like my Bushmaster M-4. I think I could carry it slung all day. I use the Viking Tactical 2 point sling with extra padding. Usually though it only comes out on armed person calls, robberies etc. but it is nimble to deploy. I don't see myself carrying my AK, SKS, 12 gauge or type 53 all day much less a .308 artillery piece. I'm telling you, just carrying a .30-06 deer rifle on a 5 mile hike into the woods with only 10 rounds at 50 years old is really tough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Any full sized battle rifle and associated magazines and ammo will be very heavy. I have toted a FAL around and an AR 10. Those are great, awesome weapons for defending your home from........tanks. Carrying something around is entirely different. I really like my Bushmaster M-4. I think I could carry it slung all day. I use the Viking Tactical 2 point sling with extra padding. Usually though it only comes out on armed person calls, robberies etc. but it is nimble to deploy. I don't see myself carrying my AK, SKS, 12 gauge or type 53 all day much less a .308 artillery piece. I'm telling you, just carrying a .30-06 deer rifle on a 5 mile hike into the woods with only 10 rounds at 50 years old is really tough.


 As a younger man carrying the M60 I use to loaded up a couple extra belts to prove I could. Not happen today


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

id have to go to them roadside truck weighs to weigh my guns and ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Load it up and move out. ammo will out weigh the weapon


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't think that idea hasn't crossed my mind...it has.
I'm okay with taking a hike with a Colt LE6930 and a Beretta M9, along with a reasonable amount of ammunition. Yet I have no illusions that I can load up an inch bag and walk anywhere with it.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Load it up and move out. ammo will out weigh the weapon
> 
> View attachment 9646


I agree with Smitty but mine is red!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They make that same awesome wagon in yellow. I use one at work for hauling around evidence.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> View attachment 9639


DAYUM! Love that wooden rack you have and the pieces all look nice with chamfered edges and sanded smooth. Nice work!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> DAYUM! Love that wooden rack you have and the pieces all look nice with chamfered edges and sanded smooth. Nice work!


built them with some scrap wood I had from building my deck 2 years ago. only took about 2 hours each to build including sanding the edges down. Made for a fun Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I always carry the Sig P 226 .40 loaded up with 13 rounds counting the one up the snout and two extra mags of 12 each. Noticed the other day when the weather got to around 80 and it became prudent to slip into the summer uniform of blue jean shorts and sandals..alll they weight keep trying to pull my pants down. Is that normal?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i sure would like a pink one of them wagons.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Load it up and move out. ammo will out weigh the weapon
> 
> View attachment 9646


I'll use this. Thanks.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The urban version;
http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608045431146351336&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I'll use this. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 9649


 Mine is Polaris junk but it will do. Until it is replaced


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I did a round count this morning and while I was at it because of this thread I put it on the scale. I am sitting at about 330 lbs give or take a few.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

wesley762 said:


> So I did a round count this morning and while I was at it because of this thread I put it on the scale. I am sitting at about 330 lbs give or take a few.


Sheesh, you don't even need to worry about floor loading yet.


----------

